# Miami-Dade, FL - LOTS OF GSDS



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Miami-Dade Animal Services

This is a general announcement that I do every few months to remind people to check out this shelter. They have too many GSDs to list separately; dogs are listed alphabetically by breed so all the GSDs can be seen together.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's some of them, and how depressing to know there are more!


*More about TROY*

Pet ID: A1226908 


*More about SKITTY*

Pet ID: A1313418

*More about CAMMY*

Pet ID: A1313096 


*More about RAINA*

Pet ID: A1310963 

*More about JUICEY JUICE*

Pet ID: A1314077


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh man, Troy is gorgeous! And it seems so hard to find GSDs around here. They aren't all that common really...


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know why I open these threads....it makes me want to jump in the car and go save all of them. One day when I have a larger house and more land....I will take myself up on my own offer! Poor babies


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok I just found this link on CL figured it would be worth posting here German Shepard lovers... save a life!!!

I'm in NC but if they are pulling from FL I'm sure it can help someone.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

decided to copy and paste the ad in this way because we all know how much CL likes to flag things down. 

_*21 German Shepards currently sitting in a high kill shelter in Miami Dade animal shelter. If you are seeking s German Shepard dog PLEASE consider saving a life. 

150 dollar rehome donation. That covers the 65 dollar pull fee, vet cost to get health certificate and transport fee. we do NOT profit off these animals. Just saving lives. 

If you are seeking PLEASE get in touch with us.... we can arrange transport this week !!!!! 

Another Chance At Life Animal Rescue (910) 635-9471 9am to Midnight 

*_


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Holmeshx2 said:


> decided to copy and paste the ad in this way because we all know how much CL likes to flag things down.
> 
> _*21 German Shepards currently sitting in a high kill shelter in Miami Dade animal shelter. If you are seeking s German Shepard dog PLEASE consider saving a life. *_
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this - it's not just that these poor guys are in a shelter, it's that they are in THIS shelter. 50 years old with no heat......huge kill rate, they have up to 400 animals there at any one time.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Is there anyone near Miami that can evaluate the dogs? I believe that I could have a transport arranged. (I did have a contact down there but haven't been able to get a hold of her in the past few days.)


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i just got this,


41 German Shepherds at MDAS, FL! 12/19/10

For more information about this animal, call:

Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101



THE NUMBER KEEPS RISING! NOW 41 German Shepherds, Purebreds & Mixes, that are ALL in the Miami Dade Animal Shelter (A KILL shelter!) in Miami, Florida that need rescue! TAG & SHARE THIS LIKE CRAZY! Please Share this album on your wall, tag people you think can help or cross post this to rescue's walls so we can get them all saved! Please un-tag yourself so others can be tagged! IMPORTANT- This album was created in hopes that rescues would see these dogs & save them. All info. was copy/pasted from PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.. I do not work or volunteer at the shelter or a rescue. I know @ their status, time left or temperament & can not pull or rescue. I am not always online, so anyone can take the lead & respond to posts in the threads & help coordinate rescue. Thank You!!! See More







LINDA - ID#A0899266



My name is LINDA.



I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.



The shelter staff think I am about 4 years old.



I have been at the shelter since Dec 20, 2010.





This album contains 39 Purebred & German Shepherd Mixes, that are ALL in the Miami Dade Animal Shelter in Miami, Florida that need rescue!


----------

